# LBC London Radio Discussion "Why do Police Dogs listen only to German?"



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

There was a discussion on the London radio station "LBC" where the complaint was that police dogs are trained only in German, and not in English, hosted by Nick Ferrari.

Supposedly there will be a podcast of the show later, I didnt catch it live but was told about it.

My response was "so they would rather retrain a dog than teach a handler 6 words in German?" :lol:


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I guess the caller could have been taking the p*ss or just ill informed. I think handlers are free to use whatever command they like.

Obviously, if you buy a part trained dog from Germany/Belgium/Netherlands it makes sense to continue using the commands already used.....


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not sure it was a caller, from the reference I did catch, Nick Ferrari was actively looking for a German Shepherd to "speak German to". I will find the podcast later and see exactly what it was about, but it was some kind of formal discussionary topic of the show.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Because they are GERMAN shepherds, sillies! That's the only language they know! :roll:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Because they are GERMAN shepherds, sillies! That's the only language they know! :roll:


lord my fiance's dad actually thought that...we were over at the house a few weeks ago and I told Aridan to "lie down" and he was shocked that she listened, wondering how it was that she understood english...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think that Nick fella is in for a suprise. Speaking German commands and speaking German to a dog are completely different things.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I think that Nick fella is in for a suprise. Speaking German commands and speaking German to a dog are completely different things.


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ain't nuthin' wait till they learn to understand ******* with a German accent.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

is that something like the german my Dad taught me that no one i've ever met has admitted being german (low OR high), but that he *talked* to the cows in? (and he learned from HIS Dad who was a first gen immigrant --WITH PAPERS!!) i'm thinkin' so....

course, that southern accent would throw 'em all off


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

"put the german on him" = dog who maybe snickers at some but asks "how high" when told to "jump" in a certain manner.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

This made me laugh... In our group we have dogs that take their commands in either, German, Dutch, Slovak, or Hungarian.. EVERYONE thinks they all speak German! ](*,)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

matthew--just don't teach the dogs in spanish. tho it might work in david's neck of the woods...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We change everything to English. Good granny grunt, it's hard enough to teach Trooper English let alone trying some foreign words. It really doesn't take much.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> We change everything to English. Good granny grunt, it's hard enough to teach Trooper English let alone trying some foreign words. It really doesn't take much.
> 
> DFrost


hehe :grin: :grin: i'm glad you're such a good sport david =D> =D>


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

For Sale: German Shepherd, very smart, speaks German


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Now I might be interested if you have one that isn't quite so smart and speaks English, well at least English as we know it.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fooooose yaaa'll ! Your gonna get shot before you get that PAAAAAckiiiin out!  :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Fooooose yaaa'll ! Your gonna get shot before you get that PAAAAAckiiiin out!  :grin: :grin: :wink:


No, no, to be politically correct now we say "arrest".#-o ](*,)


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Fooooose yaaa'll ! Your gonna get shot before you get that PAAAAAckiiiin out!  :grin: :grin: :wink:


Could be worse... you could have to speak Pittsburgeze to your dog...

"Yunz better stop jaggin arahnd with dat dere dog and get him to aht that sleeve and go into a dahn!!"


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

*OMG you guys are funny! *Just about fell out of my chair reading this post! :mrgreen: And yes...I did read and hear the words in my head as presented in writing so the drawls and other colloquialisms were truely exquisite!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Fooooose yaaa'll ! Your gonna get shot before you get that PAAAAAckiiiin out!  :grin: :grin: :wink:


There are so many variations. Such as the warning; Ya'll fixin to git bit. 

There are also directionals, such as: 'mon heah, that's right, rat cheer.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> There are so many variations. Such as the warning; Ya'll fixin to git bit.
> 
> There are also directionals, such as: 'mon heah, that's right, rat cheer.
> 
> DFrost


 
OMG! yep david, that right there tells me all i need to know =D> =D> 

oh--if it's too warm down there for ya, come on up: we're having nice cool highs in the 9's and 7'sm lows -whatever. good, brisk weather that gets everyone MOVING if they're outside. Brix thinks this is JUST RIGHT!!!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

> oh--if it's too warm down there for ya, come on up: we're having nice cool highs in the 9's and 7'sm lows -whatever. good, brisk weather that gets everyone MOVING if they're outside. Brix thinks this is JUST RIGHT!!!


Ann, we are having the same weathe here in Michigan and while I am definately a "nothing really bothers me type" today I am going to be training *INSIDE today *since the high is going to be 8 with a low of 2! #-o 
I took the kids out for a 1.2 hour walk yesterday morning while it was a balmy 14 degrees out and had to cut it a bit short when I noticed paws being lifted due to freezing. Like I said its going to be an *INSIDE DAY* today! :-\"


----------

